# heya!.......im new



## elf run1 (Sep 22, 2009)

hey like i said im new not only to the site but also to mantid's and i am from central united states eh....not else much to say i guess.


----------



## agent A (Sep 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! I'm Alex from the Northern Connecticut wilderness and I am learning about Canada in school right now!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## grant (Sep 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum

Grant


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey there, King of Elves... welcome to the forum.  Glad to have you here and best of luck if making mantis keeping your new hobby! It's a great hobby, btw...


----------



## Stone (Sep 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Rick (Sep 22, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## ismart (Sep 22, 2009)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 22, 2009)

Welcome to mantis forum! from OHIO!


----------



## wero626 (Sep 23, 2009)

Welcome and be prepared to learn and gain alot of knowledge this site is the perfect site to do that good luck wit all ya mantid rearing =]


----------



## revmdn (Sep 23, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Boxer_Bug (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome to Arthropod HQ.


----------



## elf run1 (Sep 25, 2009)

ty guys


----------



## nprowler (Sep 27, 2009)

HELLO. this is great site. i've only been a member for 2 months. there is alot of help here if you need it


----------

